# UD Goblin Mini V3 - First Review attempt :)



## KlutcH (25/9/16)

So I have bought the Goblin mini v3 with the extension past Friday.

I have had a little time to play around with it this afternoon. 

Packaging is plain and simple, comes with spare o-rings, allenkey, 5-10 connector, velocity deck and side deck.

*Build*
Deck - Single Coil (have not tried duel yet)
Wire - Geek Vape 26ga Twisted 6 rap, 2.5 ID
Ohm - 0.56
Cotton - Kendo Gold edition 
Mod - Pico @ 24 watts (I like it cool ) (Have taken it to 45 watts, no dry hits what so ever, didn't go higher as I don't really like warm vape)

I have 3 other tanks that I have to compare it to, Subtank Mini, Serpent mini and a Bellus.

Flavor wise the Goblin mini V3 takes the cake 

Airflow is a little tighter than the Bellus (on duel, Single coil on the Bellus is not that great imo) but not by much. Airflow is nice and smooth.

Build space is by FAAAAAR the biggest out of the 3 other tanks I own. Such a pleasure to build on.

Vapor Production is not to shabby on single coil, much more than the Serpent mini and subtank mini and a slight bit less than the Bellus (on duel) so I would like to see the vape production when I give duel a go on the V3.


There is a slight big issue (haha) that I noticed when opening the top to refill (with juice flow control and airflow closed) Loads of bubbles come up when the top is open, when you done filling up, close it up, open the juice flow and airflow. When taking a drag there is a lot of gurgling, juice also comes out of the air holes (almost half of the tank). I thought maybe my wicking was wrong. I rewicked etc and had the exact same issue next refill.

So I went back to youtube and Reddit to see if anyone else has this same issue, I came across 1 video (Cant find link now).

The o-rings that are on the 2 provided decks are like a micro millimeter to small, so the juice goes down there into the airflow and escapes etc...

I had a look through all my spare o-rings and found 1 the same size but slightly thicker in my Serpent mini spares.

I have now rewicked and rolled a new coil just before typing this, refilled about 3 times, no gurgling and no leaking.. Hopefully this will help someone who has the same issue.

All in all this is one amazing tank and definitely worth buying just besides that little hiccup.

Sorry I know my grammar is terrible  please forgive me.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Informative 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/9/16)

thanks @KlutcH...really informative review. thank u for saving me money as i was gonna get this. dnt u hate wen u get the feeling that stuff hasnt been tested properly. i mean a too small o ring is a reall avoidable problem had testing been done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (25/9/16)

Awesome review @KlutcH ! Just need some pictures pleeeze!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cumulonimbus (5/10/16)

@KlutcH
Nice review , how's this little tank doing?
I Can't decide between gmv3 or serpent mini 25

Reactions: Can relate 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Soutie (5/10/16)

Nice review @KlutcH though I haven't had a problem with the o-ring as you mentioned. I found the wicking to be really tricky and you can flood out quite easily if you either haven't put enough wicking in the juice holes or if you have even the littlest bit of cotton in the air intakes. But once I had the wicking correct man it give really nice flavor. Bear in mind this is all in the dual coil deck, I haven't really played with the single coil deck yet.

My Gobo v3 is my daily runner on a Pico lately, perfect size to run around with and amazing flavor. the only thing is the clouds it gives disqualifies it as a stealth setup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KlutcH (5/10/16)

Soutie said:


> Nice review @KlutcH though I haven't had a problem with the o-ring as you mentioned. I found the wicking to be really tricky and you can flood out quite easily if you either haven't put enough wicking in the juice holes or if you have even the littlest bit of cotton in the air intakes. But once I had the wicking correct man it give really nice flavor. Bear in mind this is all in the dual coil deck, I haven't really played with the single coil deck yet.
> 
> My Gobo v3 is my daily runner on a Pico lately, perfect size to run around with and amazing flavor. the only thing is the clouds it gives disqualifies it as a stealth setup





Soutie said:


> Nice review @KlutcH though I haven't had a problem with the o-ring as you mentioned. I found the wicking to be really tricky and you can flood out quite easily if you either haven't put enough wicking in the juice holes or if you have even the littlest bit of cotton in the air intakes. But once I had the wicking correct man it give really nice flavor. Bear in mind this is all in the dual coil deck, I haven't really played with the single coil deck yet.
> 
> My Gobo v3 is my daily runner on a Pico lately, perfect ssize to run around with and amazing flavor. the only thing is the clouds it gives disqualifies it as a stealth setup



Maybe I must play around with the wicking a little more , 

On some reviews I have watched they have mentioned that its the "updated Goblin mini v3" so I dont know if that means anything, maybe I have the first release ?

A little update, After I changed the o-ring the gurgling stopped but around 8 or 9 refills it started to get more and more. O well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (5/10/16)

KlutcH said:


> Maybe I must play around with the wicking a little more ,
> 
> On some reviews I have watched they have mentioned that it's the "updated Goblin mini v3" so I dont know if that means anything, maybe I have the first release ?
> 
> A little update, After I changed the o-ring the gurgling stopped but around 8 or 9 refills it started to get more and more. O well.


I have watched a vid on youtube from a reviewer called geekay vapes, according to him, he had a first release GM3, from what I picked up on his vid is that there was a slight issue with the juice flow control not closing all the way...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Idrees (5/10/16)

and thanks for the great review @KlutcH

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (15/12/16)

Soutie said:


> Nice review @KlutcH though I haven't had a problem with the o-ring as you mentioned. I found the wicking to be really tricky and you can flood out quite easily if you either haven't put enough wicking in the juice holes or if you have even the littlest bit of cotton in the air intakes. But once I had the wicking correct man it give really nice flavor. Bear in mind this is all in the dual coil deck, I haven't really played with the single coil deck yet.
> 
> My Gobo v3 is my daily runner on a Pico lately, perfect size to run around with and amazing flavor. the only thing is the clouds it gives disqualifies it as a stealth setup



They had two batches of these V3's -> So one is affected, and the other is rectified.


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (15/12/16)

Cannot WAIT to try the one out im getting from @KrayFish404 today  

Ready multiple reviews to all see them publishing how delicious this tank is, both single or duel wracked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (22/12/16)

So: No leaks.: A-MAZING flavour; Small; compact; Makes my juice bottles last longer : 2x build decks -- I laughed at the spitback device.. it is unscrewable - So if you are struggling to pull this vape.. do remove it - :? Stupid to create that when it's so close to the actual hole.

Going to change these' alien wires/claptons for stainless steel tonight - as one week with Wattage mode has made me sick of it :? it just doesn't feel authentic -- like the smoking experience from my previous tanks {because I haven't made my own coil, yet} SO _ so far - the past week has been really great, for getting new tastes from the same juices I've been enjoying- 

If you were a fan of number one, bought number two and saw how trash that was.. Then this will refresh your love for the goblins- > Gremlin {V2}

I am thoroughly considering the Extension tube, just to make it last a bit longer - however, it's really great as it is. One week no leak >

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soutie (22/12/16)

Darryn Du Plessis said:


> So: No leaks.: A-MAZING flavour; Small; compact; Makes my juice bottles last longer : 2x build decks -- I laughed at the spitback device.. it is unscrewable - So if you are struggling to pull this vape.. do remove it - :? Stupid to create that when it's so close to the actual hole.
> 
> Going to change these' alien wires/claptons for stainless steel tonight - as one week with Wattage mode has made me sick of it :? it just doesn't feel authentic -- like the smoking experience from my previous tanks {because I haven't made my own coil, yet} SO _ so far - the past week has been really great, for getting new tastes from the same juices I've been enjoying-
> 
> ...



Yeah agreed, I love mine and it will take a helluva lot to pry if off my mod for anytime longer than cleaning. Ive never tried the spitback protection and haven't felt the need, I haven't had any spitting from it cause it actually isn't that difficult to wick well.

One note about the extension you need to remember is that you will sacrifice flavour for the extra juice capacity, the longer chimeney will dull the flavours of this little guy, personally I think it's perfect the way it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (22/12/16)

Thanks for the review


----------



## KlutcH (6/1/17)

I think I got a bad one as I still have not found out why its leaking so bad. (My "Fix" lasted a few days but yeah) It will only leak once I open the top to fill .


----------



## Lord Vetinari (6/1/17)

I love mine I think it is the most under rated tank of 2016.


----------

